# Newbie question about decoders



## Elwood P Dowd (Dec 8, 2013)

So I suppose I'm over thinking this but my question is they sell "decoders" and "sound decoders" now I believe that the "decoders" help you control things like lights and speed. My question is mostly do the "sound decoders" also control lights and speed or just sound? 
I've got an Athearn SD45 that is DCC quick plug equipped and I just picked up a Digitrax Zephyr so I would like to get the SD45 set up with a decoder but I also want to make sure I get as many neato wizbang doo dads as I can because..... well because it's a new toy and I want to see what all I can do with it. On my other loco's I'll figure out what I really need. 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

In my experience the sound decoders control everything...lights, motor control, various sounds. But my experience is very shallow!!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here's what Soundtrax says:

http://www.soundtraxx.com/dsd/tsunami/1000at.php

Don


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

A simple answer to your question is that a sound decoder is DCC, so it should do DCC functions. As in all decoders they aren't all equal. Some decoders are more capable than others. A DCC decoder doesn't do sound, but a sound decoder has DCC onboard.

Dan


----------

